# الصناعات البتروكيميائية



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (8 مارس 2009)

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وهي مشاركة متواضعة جدا ولكني آمل أن تكون مفيدة 
وهي نبذة مختصرة عن الصناعات البتروكيميائية تجدونها على الرابط التالي :
http://www.moqatel.com/openshare/Behoth/MElmiah12/Betrokema/sec05.doc_cvt.htm
الرجاء اضافة تقييم .
والله الموفق


----------



## ارهينيوس (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نورهان الشمري (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.جزاكم الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## جتكو (4 يوليو 2011)

عاوز حد يفدني فى مجال الفيبر جلاس


----------



## جتكو (4 يوليو 2011)

عاوز اعرف ازاى الون البوليستر


----------



## جتكو (4 يوليو 2011)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

